# Pics. Check out the difference!



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics.... I will take some more recent ones when I find a camera to use.

December 2006 Before starting

January 2008 About a year after starting


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats hell of an improvement in a short space of time!

you should be pleased ith that mate.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one thats a massive improvment


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

big improvement, hats off to ya mate


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks fellas I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

looking good man well done !


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

very impressed


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hell yeah!

Great improvements.  Keep 'em coming!!

Any thoughts of competition in the future??


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Neil R said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Great improvements.  Keep 'em coming!!
> 
> Any thoughts of competition in the future??


Thanx. I would like to compete eventually, but I do not think that Im even close to that level yet. I am just going to keep going hard and see where I go from there. Any advice on when I should know if I am ready for competition?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well if your still consistantly gaining/improving like in those pictures then you should be aiming to compete towards the end of next year, quite comfortably.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Neil R said:


> Well if your still consistantly gaining/improving like in those pictures then you should be aiming to compete towards the end of next year, quite comfortably.


K, thanx. And thank You for the boost in confidence.


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

cool can you send me your routine and suplments if any

thanks lee


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

leev said:


> cool can you send me your routine and suplments if any
> 
> thanks lee


Well my routine changes every 3-5 weeks so there are to many to send but currently I am doing.

Monday and Thursday(Push) 4x10

Flat D.B. Bench

Incline Flyes

Shoulder press

Rear delt bent over raises

Tricep Extensions and then burn out with kickbacks

Tuesday and Friday(Pull) 4x10

Single arm D.B. rows

Lat pull

Shrugs

Cleans(4x6)

Incline D.B. curls and burn out with hammer curls

Wednesday and Saturday(Legs) 4x10

S.L. Deadlift

Squats

Calf raises

Leg Curls

Leg Press and burn out with box jumps

Every week I change each exercise so I am not doing the same exercise each week.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

hell of an improvement mate, keep at it!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Pikey said:


> hell of an improvement mate, keep at it!


 Thanks Pikey. It means alot comming from a guy with a physique like yours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

aye, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep....lookin good fella.


----------



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Cant see the pics :S?


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

nice work mate


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

cant see pictures??


----------



## joe1978 (May 21, 2009)

cant see pic


----------

